# 2012 F-350 diesel



## jbovara (Nov 9, 2011)

I just bought an F-350 Diesel swr, and regular cab, FX4 and snowplow prep package all bells and whistles. I equipped the truck with 8'6" Boss straight blade. My first question is this blade to big for the truck? The reason I ask is it pulls the font end down more than I want it to. The next question is what can I do about it?

Thanks for the help


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

The plow for that truck is a great size and to keep the front end from getting pulled down add Ballast in the bed of your truck. For Ballast go to home depot and buy some sand bags should be about the same weight as the plow.


----------



## jbovara (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks, what about stiffer springs or something.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

jbovara;1379557 said:


> thanks, what about stiffer springs or something.


yeah you can get some Timberlins or crank up the torsion bars a few turns


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

There aren't any torsion bars on a ford superduties. You could replace the springs with ones out of a 450 or 550, but the ride is going to be rougher when the plow is off.


----------



## 05ram (Jan 12, 2010)

Good luck, but wheres the pics?


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

buy some air bags for the front coils $125 roughly for the set and when the plow is off you can let the air out.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Whats your FGAWR on the door sticker?


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

any pictures?


----------



## jbovara (Nov 9, 2011)

Pics on the way


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

fordtruck661;1379640 said:


> yeah you can get some Timberlins or crank up the torsion bars a few turns


One Ford owner tells another Ford owner to crank the T-bars........that's awesome.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Banksy;1382060 said:


> One Ford owner tells another Ford owner crank the T-bars........that's awesome.


I thought that to be pretty comical myself. Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger429 (Dec 6, 2008)

I bought a leveling kit for my 06 350 and run 35" tall tires with a 9' blade and have no problem. I'm not sure if the suspension on the new trucks changed from 06 but a leveling kit is less than a 100 bucks and a couple hours to put on. Pic of the truck with the blade lifted, plenty of space between the fenders and tires.


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

I haven't plowed with my '11 yet with my 8.5' Fisher, but I have had the plow on and it has handled it just fine.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Banksy;1382060 said:


> One Ford owner tells another Ford owner to crank the T-bars........that's awesome.


I guess that is what happens when I try and read more than one post and then answer a question lol For some reason I was thinking he had a F150 when I wrote it. Oh well the laugh is on me. :laughing:


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

its an F350, you dont have to do anything to it, the front of all trucks are naturally sloped down anyways, any doubt take a measurement of the drop. If you have the 6k front end, then you are plenty fine.


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

Just get a set of Timbrens. Fast, easy, and they work


----------



## jbovara (Nov 9, 2011)

The leveling kit sounds like a good solution what is involved with that?


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

ross3031;1383842 said:


> Just get a set of Timbrens. Fast, easy, and they work


This is your best advice so far. I would think about also doing a leveling kit, just because I hate to always ride downhill.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

ahhhh, timbrens won't touch when the plow is off the truck....so you'll be riding downhill anyway.

I recently saw a set of coil spacers on another PS members truck, and ordered a set myself. They correct the "downhill" ride syndrome. They run anywhere from $75 - $250 on ebay. I haven't installed mine yet, but Dylan said it was just a matter of jacking the truck up and loosening the coil....maybe an hours work from start to finish.


----------



## Fawcett (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't think the plow is too big. I've got an 8ft Fisher on my 2012 F350 6.2 Reg Cab 4x4. 
It drops under an inch when I raise the plow. 
The truck came with the plow prep options. 
To be honest, I think it rides much better with the plow hanging off the front end.
Now, if we could only get some snow....


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Our 05 came with an impressive 4800lb rated springs lol, needless to say I couldn't put any type plow on it so we ended up buying and installing 7000lb rated springs and it holds the plow very well and leveled the front end right off. I didn't feel like messing around with kits, timbren's etc. the heavier front springs do all the jobs of all the other's and the ride is just as nice, it's not harsh at all, I think a lot of that has to do with the 18" wheels.


----------

